

Why Don’t Students Like School? - haidut
http://www.tcrecord.org/Content.asp?ContentId=15609

======
frossie
_It is difficult to arrange things so that all students in a classroom
experience a series of mental challenges of the right complexity_

I think this correctly identifies the problem - the solution is harder than he
seems to think. There are real limits to what a teacher can do without a very
small class size and ability streaming.

------
anonstar
homeworks ;)

